# Children being taught "Government is your family"



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Government is here to take care of you". WOW!

Elementary students taught that government is 'your family' | Fox News Video


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Public education is indoctrination, not education


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Wow! Government makes rules and enforces these rules. I think I will slit my wrists. Wait . . ! Don't we call 'em laws? This guy is a perfect example of a metrosexual.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I think children can see past this.

What they cannot see past is their experience. If one or both parents work hard for money to take care of the family they understand that. If one parent is gone most of the time; the other does nothing and the government provides everything they understand that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is up to the parents to raise the child. Those parents who are too lax and expect the state to raise their child have no room to gripe.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Got to agree with Palmetto and Rice, It will all boil down to the parenting.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Unfortunately teachers will all tell you. In a class of 25 kids there are usually one or _maybe_ two that don't go home to this.

View attachment 2538


View attachment 2539


Teachers will _TESTIFY_ their job is 99% parenting and 1% teaching. It's getting to be more common even at college age now!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The libral majority that infests our educational system are incapable of teaching kids _how_ to think, so they try and teach them _what_ to think


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When my daughter was 10 or 12 she would bring home stories that would conflict with what I told her. I said learn what they want you to, but remember what the truth is. Now a senior looking for college funds, I suggested some mail we got from sallie mae, she said, "thats from the government", in a tone like, I don't want anything to do with them. She makes a father proud.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

However look what they are learning.

Last year our dictator says there is a "red line" on Assad's use of chemical weapons that would make "HIM" act, and today he's allowed to say its not his red line, its congresses, the worlds - but not his.

The party in charge is going to give everyone health insurance, our rates will go down and you can keep your doctor. 3 years later - well maybe not to any of that but any repercussions? No

The dictator says he'll get to the bottom of 4 dedicated American's being killed in Libya, a year later - one charge anonymously applied to no one in custody, and we still don't even know why the loser in charge declared to the UN and the world this was a riot gone bad over a video or what he was doing while the last two men fought for their lives.

And righ now "Northern CA" celebrates the opening of a $1.2 billion span of the bay bridge. Only it was $6.4 billion not $1.2 as planned. Only it wasn't a 2.5 year job it was a 10 year job. My God it went so well the same people are suggesting we add bike lanes to the other span now - for only a BILLION more.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have a child in public schools they took over the up bringing of your child years ago, you just may not have realized it unless you were really paying attention. Its absolutely amazing what they are teaching kids these days and sadly we just keep throwing more money at it and getting even less in return each year.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

When I read the title, here's where I thought you were going with this:


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I am a product of public education as was Rush and Glenn. I wasn't indoctrinated. My kid finally graduated from Baylor at 21. She went to public school after the 5th grade and graduated as validictorian of her school. I don't think she was indoctrinated. My wife taught in public school for 36 years. She ain't a liberal . . . and she is a pretty good shot.

If the rich and politicians were forced to send their children to public school you would see a very different public school system.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have to say, hats off to the teachers doing a really tough job. I do believe most teachers do the best they can and leave the politics at home but then there are those, you remember them, the progressive hippie. I think these are the ones that seem to make the news with their BS communist beliefs. I had one in high school with bell bottoms, long hair, and smelled of pot. It was a proud day when he asked me what I was going to do now that I had graduated and I said, "I signed up for the Marine Corps!" 

The best defense against these slugs is to be involved in your child's education and look at their homework and books their bringing home.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

1) Government as family, why does the term incest come to mind?

2)All of them are our kids? If I saw some ones child lost or in danger would I help? Of course! If I saw someone's kid getting into mischief spot correction/prevention inform parent for parental intervention if parent is known. Unknown, absent or derelict parent unfortunately becoming more common.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> When I read the title, here's where I thought you were going with this:


Wowww... I might actually just have to spit in her face if we ever met!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Wowww... I might actually just have to spit in her face if we ever met!


Don't forget to spit in Hillary's face too because she started this crap with her book, "It takes a village." No bitch it takes a parent!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

um... I'm no parent but if I was...






I would be setting up a RPC school!!!! a school where kids could gather and learn the teachings from the RPC and there would be a volunteer parent to make sure the students stayed on task! but yea of course if you live in a blue state your gonna get more teachers with a blue state mindset same thing such as a red state! That's why texas is trending back to teaching creationism in school *shakes head* you don't like what the teacher is teaching your children then send them to a different school! A public school teaches the education that the community in that location mostly views and agrees with. Either way any child who is NOT enrolled in the RPC is NOT getting a good education in my opinion!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

How about the latest from Hollywood that was shown to elementary students.






http://blogs.citypages.com/blotter/..._celebs_pledging_loyalty_to_obama_video.ph p


----------

